# 5 hours of battery or less -.-



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know what's going on

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoops didn't mean to post that yet but I've been calibrating my battery, doing everything I can to conserve the battery on this thing and its not the from because the past 3 roms have had same battery life...its not oc'd so idk this phone is starting to really piss me off...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

CC268 said:


> ...doing everything I can to conserve the battery on this thing...


What exactly is "everything"? If using a task killer, STOP! If you're using juice defender, STOP!

So, now that I got that out of the way, what are you doing as "everything?"

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, we would need way more information in order to help.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

No...I've been using android for a long time now and know better than that...everything as I turn GPS off, brightness on screen is down, even turn data off sometimes, stock kernel speed, Bluetooth off, some other things.... Its time for an iPhone for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like a end of lifecycle battery, can get new OEM from amazon for $5 free shipping lol


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I personally am at 84% right nowafter 12 hrs of light use, and with the high end of moderate use, normally never get under 50%. I am using an extended battery, but I'd make it all day just fine with stock battery too! If you just got it, turn off battery % for a couple days and see how it lasts. When I got mine, it was extremely inaccurate and got 4 hours after hitting 10%...lol! Now it's extremely accurate, and the last couple radios really improved battery life too.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Turn off battery %?


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

MUCH improved battery life here with Rezound battery.

Worth the 20 bucks.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

why do you say to stop juice defender? i know task killers are a no no and in my opinion stupid but juice defender seems to be a pretty reliable app. one thing i know is you can turn off data when screen is off. which seems like it could give you an extra hour maybe on battery.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will try turning off percent not sure I can on this ics theme though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys would laugh if I posted screens of what I get on the 1600 mah battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

1600? you mean 1750? I didn't know there was a 1600


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Show us what is eating your battery. Go a full battery of normal use and post the screens under battery use in the settings. I know when I really try, I can easily go 24 hours on stock battery. But that's cutting off data when I don't need it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> Turn off battery %?


Because it can play tricks on you, if it's inaccurate causing you to plug in thinking you only have 20% left, when you may actually have 50% etc.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> why do you say to stop juice defender? i know task killers are a no no and in my opinion stupid but juice defender seems to be a pretty reliable app. one thing i know is you can turn off data when screen is off. which seems like it could give you an extra hour maybe on battery.


Its really unnecessary and is just another app running in the background. Its also having to search for a connection and reconnect every time you allow it to. When I tried it, my battery got much worse ...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

How do you turn off battery %? I am using R3Ds iKream so maybe its just in that one


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't turn off battery percentage on sky raider but I will say I don't think its the percentage it steadily decreases probably 1% every couple minutes all the way till zero and for some reason on this rom it doesn't show battery usage anywhere either

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> 1600? you mean 1750? I didn't know there was a 1600


Rezound battery. I thought it was 1600, maybe not.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

5 hours isn't out of the ordinary for me but we're talking about 5 hours of heavy usage - like netflix the whole time or something like that


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

I get good battery life with my rezound battery but I get awesome baterry life useing juice defender. If u are not useing juice defender its ur own fault u get poor battery life.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> 5 hours isn't out of the ordinary for me but we're talking about 5 hours of heavy usage - like netflix the whole time or something like that


i dont think 5 hours is that bad of heavy use then.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I get great battery life 8-10 hrs with normal use which is txtn all day, palringo, syncing, and a few calls here and there, twitter, games, youtube. Thats with a rezound battery 4g all day no wifi and an asop rom, i never had good bttery life with sense roms so i stay away from them.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

isnt the thunderbolt battery like 1300? i cant remember i just know its super small compared to how much it goes though battery


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

caspersfi1 said:


> MUCH improved battery life here with Rezound battery.
> 
> Worth the 20 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How do you get the $20 deal?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## brenucj (Nov 23, 2011)

CC268 said:


> No...I've been using android for a long time now and know better than that...everything as I turn GPS off, brightness on screen is down, even turn data off sometimes, stock kernel speed, Bluetooth off, some other things.... Its time for an iPhone for me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I finally got decent battery life using SkyRaider Zeus 1.3, using the option to turn off 4G when the phone is sleeping. I also have wi-fi sleep set to NEVER; Quiet ring, pocket mode and flip for speaker OFF; Mobile network ON.

I can't say why it works, but it does. I even went back to stock to make sure something hadn't changed after I started using Zeus ... but just like before my battery didn't last long. Right now I'm a happy camper.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> How do you get the $20 deal?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk
> 
> "I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


Ordered it thru Verizons site.

I think at first it said 24.99 but then when I went to checkout it came down to 19.99. This was about 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Can't turn off battery percentage on sky raider but I will say I don't think its the percentage it steadily decreases probably 1% every couple minutes all the way till zero and for some reason on this rom it doesn't show battery usage anywhere either
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Serrings/about phone/battery use. I'm also running SkyRaider. Have you tried a different kernel? I find ziggy471's kernels to be the best sense kernel for me.

I don't think my battery was as good with imoseyon's kernel either. Certainly not near what you're describing though...

Edit:
I just noticed I don't have battery stats on SkyRaider either... Weird. Sorry, my bad...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Serrings/about phone/battery use. I'm also running SkyRaider. Have you tried a different kernel? I find ziggy471's kernels to be the best sense kernel for me.
> 
> I don't think my battery was as good with imoseyon's kernel either. Certainly not near what you're describing though...
> 
> ...


Idk...guess I will mess with everything and redo my whole phone sometime in the next week see if that fixes it


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

I wasn't getting good battery life with skyraider either. I wiped data cache and dalvik 3x and flashed liquid 3.2. On moderate use (some texts, calls, time playing a few games, and web surfing) I can get 24 hours on stock battery. That's with 4g the whole time. Idk how or what I did but I'm loving it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

derbking7 said:


> I wasn't getting good battery life with skyraider either. I wiped data cache and dalvik 3x and flashed liquid 3.2. On moderate use (some texts, calls, time playing a few games, and web surfing) I can get 24 hours on stock battery. That's with 4g the whole time. Idk how or what I did but I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Pics of said battery life or it didn't happen. I need to see sum proof bro, cuz i cant get 24 hrs on my battery with 4g on all day best ive got was 12 hrs no wifi at all.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Pics of said battery life or it didn't happen. I need to see sum proof bro, cuz i cant get 24 hrs on my battery with 4g on all day best ive got was 12 hrs no wifi at all.


Just because you can't do it doesn't mean it isn't possible. Every phone is different, every user is different. I can get ..24 hours on my phone if I don't touch it all day. Best I ever did was with miui GB and zoom kernal.....went 15 hours on all 4g and that was normal use which usually gets me 10 hours on AOSP ROMs
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Just because you can't do it doesn't mean it isn't possible. Every phone is different, every user is different. I can get ..24 hours on my phone if I don't touch it all day. Best I ever did was with miui GB and zoom kernal.....went 15 hours on all 4g and that was normal use which usually gets me 10 hours on AOSP ROMs
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Exactly so proof or didn't happen. Cmoooooon u cant say u seen aliens or sasquatch and everyones going believe you you need concrete evidence. I'm not saying it didn't happen but without proof i find it hard to believe based on my own experiences with factory and rezound battery. Proof is all i'm asking for not trying to discredit anyone.


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its not totally accurate cause I had wifi on last night. I took it off the charger last night at 6ish and then played some games and listened to a few songs.








Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok this is today with heavy use and a lot more calls than usual


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Heres the pics


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here they are...


----------



## Davoid (Jan 3, 2012)

Use LTE OnOff from the market to turn the radio on and off When not using it for long periods or if you are in an area where the radio switches from 4G to 3G alot during the day. If I leave the radio off the battery lasts days.


----------



## romiust (Sep 20, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Here they are...


I don't see how anyone can claim heavy use with 5% screen time on. I youtube, fb and twitter and surf the web for a good hour on the way to work (public transpor) and I have never had a day under 40% and most of the time I have 60 + for screen time. I consider myself a heavy user and simply manage things by having extra batteries. I use zues 1.3 but I have found that any app or setting that cuts data off inevitably makes me lose data connections, so that I have to restart or use airplane mode to reconnect so it's not worth it. I also use 3g way more than 4g and still have a hard time making it through a few hours. If I used 4g I'd burn through all three of my batteries in a 10 hour day.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

romiust said:


> I don't see how anyone can claim heavy use with 5% screen time on. I youtube, fb and twitter and surf the web for a good hour on the way to work (public transpor) and I have never had a day under 40% and most of the time I have 60 + for screen time. I consider myself a heavy user and simply manage things by having extra batteries. I use zues 1.3 but I have found that any app or setting that cuts data off inevitably makes me lose data connections, so that I have to restart or use airplane mode to reconnect so it's not worth it. I also use 3g way more than 4g and still have a hard time making it through a few hours. If I used 4g I'd burn through all three of my batteries in a 10 hour day.


The second screenshot shows in blue when the screen was on. As a whole I'd say that's 65 to 70% of the time he had his phone off the charger which I would say is definitely heavy useage. That 5 percent just means the screen has used 5 percent of the total phone battery life in the time it was taken off the charger, not that t was on 5% of the time.

And on a stock battery I consistently get 12 - 18 hours with on 4g/wifi depending on usage. I've seen people pull an average of 12 with the comments I've gotten on the roms I've been a part of developing in the past. It's achievable, with AOSP or sense. Overall you just have to realize that the 4g chips verizon uses currently are power hogs and are going to use a lot of data no matter what. Just have to take into account that if 4g is something you want, your average battery life will most likely be 5-12 hrs no matter what device you own and how you use it.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I had the same issue too I tried every rom but the rom i was on when i first got TB was BAMF and battery last me all day with heavy usage now it like dropping and idk why it dose that.. Im not too familar with set CPU which i hate cuz every time i set things up i get a reboot so idk WTH im doing! I wonder if it the Radio Issue im on 605.9 and i was on 605.5 or .3 and they worked fine... but as for now im thinking bout gettin an iphone even tho they are a pain in the tushy with out an SD Card cuz u have to plug into a computer!


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

You can't access the battery on an iPhone, so this makes little sense to me. You also give up lte, permanently. 4G toggle makes more sense. 
I don't take calls art work, So I turn the radios off. I use my phone to listen to music tho. I average 6 hours of streaming Bluetooth music to my S305 headset, with about an hour or so where I check email, Twitter, etc. I average 50-60% battery after an 8 hour shift on stock battery. Always plug in for the drive home, so I dunno how long it would last past that. SHIFTS3NS3 has been good to me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I had that problem when I had the regular battery. I used my phone a lot though, and it didn't have the greatest service at work. Id go with the rezound battery if you wanna keep it small. I have the extended and love it

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Im running the new mr4 leak with the old radios, and right now I'm sitting at 50% with 8.5 hours on the battery. Texting/calling/facebook/internet. Display is at 45% usage.

I'd say I'm doing pretty good, for a stock battery,

With Buffo's ShiftSense3.0 and IMO's kernel oc'd at 1.4ghz, I was getting about the same battery times with about the same usage.


----------

